# Headrush on certain juices



## Lightweightvapeape (19/3/18)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm a relative noob I'm not a big smoker but I vape a lot.... like pretty much all day. I've got a Pico Mod with a Melo III tank and I smoke all my juices with 3 mg nicotine.

Lately I've noticed that some flavours like Jammy work fine and I can vape for hours on end but some other flavors like my Hazeworks Crush and Mystic nectar Silkworm give me hectic headrush and slight nausea from smoking just 10 - 15 minutes. Is there anything I can do to make this better because I really like these flavors

Thanks


----------



## Spindoctor (19/3/18)

Lightweightvapeape said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a relative noob I'm not a big smoker but I vape a lot.... like pretty much all day. I've got a Pico Mod with a Melo III tank and I smoke all my juices with 3 mg nicotine.
> 
> ...



I have only been vaping for a year and I don’t know what causes it but I feel the same. I get a head rush much quicker and more often with certain flavours. For me it is the sweeter flavours that do it to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/18)

Lightweightvapeape said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a relative noob I'm not a big smoker but I vape a lot.... like pretty much all day. I've got a Pico Mod with a Melo III tank and I smoke all my juices with 3 mg nicotine.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum @Lightweightvapeape 
What nic strength are those juices? All the same?

Sometimes the flavouring itself can make it a bit harsher but if you feel nauseous, then dont continue

You could try dilute it with some plain VG to make it a bit weaker and that might ease it up a bit for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/3/18)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Lightweightvapeape
> What nic strength are those juices? All the same?
> 
> Sometimes the flavouring itself can make it a bit harsher but if you feel nauseous, then dont continue
> ...



PS - or try a lower nic strength and it might be better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (19/3/18)

Lightweightvapeape said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a relative noob I'm not a big smoker but I vape a lot.... like pretty much all day. I've got a Pico Mod with a Melo III tank and I smoke all my juices with 3 mg nicotine.
> 
> ...



Sorry but it seems as thou you are doing a @Silver 

It seems to be a nicotine overdose that you are experiencing and if you have never smoked or vaped juice with nicotene in before it will happen. 
I ha e similar types of profanities with my juice and i have linked it to the nic. 

Nothing strange

Maybe just cut back(alittle less) on the vaping with these juices. I find it helps me to work under stress sometimes when i am in a head spin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (19/3/18)

@Lightweightvapeape 3mg nic is not strong, so I doubt that it's the nic that's giving you a headrush. Since you're a noobie, perhaps you're vaping as if you're smoking i.e. taking a quick, hard draw. With vaping it's different. Take a long, slow draw when you vape. 

I feel nauseous if I vape a very sweet juice. Sweet juices are usually the ones which have 80/20 VG/PG, but even with a 70/30 VG/PG, you don't know how much artificial sweetener has been added to the juice. Could also be that something in those particular flavour concentrates which were used to make the juice doesn't agree with you. 

I agree with @Silver in that if a particular juice makes you nauseous, don't continue vaping it, no matter how much you might like the flavour.

When your body speaks, listen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (19/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Lightweightvapeape 3mg nic is not strong, so I doubt that it's the nic that's giving you a headrush. Since you're a noobie, perhaps you're vaping as if you're smoking i.e. taking a quick, hard draw. With vaping it's different. Take a long, slow draw when you vape.
> 
> I feel nauseous if I vape a very sweet juice. Sweet juices are usually the ones which have 80/20 VG/PG, but even with a 70/30 VG/PG, you don't know how much artificial sweetener has been added to the juice. Could also be that something in those particular flavour concentrates which were used to make the juice doesn't agree with you.
> 
> ...



I tend to disagree with you on the nicotine not causing the headrush. I get the head rush feeling when i vape 3mg juice for longer than 10 minutes and this is beacuse i vape 0mg alot more than 3 mg nic juices. The same would happen if you would change your nic strengt to 12mg or higher. An over dose of nicotine has those symptoms.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicotine_poisoning

Its just one those things. I cut back when i do get a head rush.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Lightweightvapeape (19/3/18)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Lightweightvapeape
> What nic strength are those juices? All the same?
> 
> Sometimes the flavouring itself can make it a bit harsher but if you feel nauseous, then dont continue
> ...



Thank you

All the Juices are 3mg nic strength and All of them are 30ml bottles, each from a different brand

Thanks for the advice I'll get some VG and see if that helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/3/18)

The brand may state 3mg but the actual strength might differ. The fact that u are not used to smoking or vaping means ur body cannot handle nicotine. 
If it's giving u problems don't do it !!
Or just switch to 0mg. I am a nicotine addict and trust me it's not something I like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Lightweightvapeape (19/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Lightweightvapeape 3mg nic is not strong, so I doubt that it's the nic that's giving you a headrush. Since you're a noobie, perhaps you're vaping as if you're smoking i.e. taking a quick, hard draw. With vaping it's different. Take a long, slow draw when you vape.
> 
> I feel nauseous if I vape a very sweet juice. Sweet juices are usually the ones which have 80/20 VG/PG, but even with a 70/30 VG/PG, you don't know how much artificial sweetener has been added to the juice. Could also be that something in those particular flavour concentrates which were used to make the juice doesn't agree with you.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the advice  

I think the VG/PG levels could most likely be the cause as the flavors that are easy to smoke are 80/20 and the harsh ones are 60/40 @Silver suggested adding VG so I'll try that. I know that VG is Vegetable Glycerin but what exactly is PG?

I've never even noticed PG/VG levels before so thanks for teaching me something new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/3/18)

@Lightweightvapeape PG is Propylene Glycol. The base of juices usually consists of VG and PG, usually in the ratio of 70/30 VG/PG.

However, I believe that some people are sensitive to PG. Since you find the 80/20 VG/PG juices OK, but not the 60/40, then perhaps you're one of those people.

And just by the way, we don't "smoke" - we vape! So you would say, "I find the 80/20 juices easy to vape..." I hope you don't mind my correcting you lol

Here's something for you to read:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pg-sensitivity.t44145/#post-603904

Furthermore, All Day Vapes @ADV-Des makes your juice at whichever ratio you prefer, as well as whichever nic strength you want. 
Here's a post from him
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pg-allergy.t44144/#post-603892

and here's his website (with fascinating flavours, may I add!)
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/3/18)

Hi @Lightweightvapeape . If you are/were not a heavy smoker then try 0mg nic. I would hazard a guess that 90% of forum members would like to end their addiction to nicotine. If 3mg on a MeloIII is giving you a Silver(headrush), then you can probably do without the nicotine.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lightweightvapeape (19/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Lightweightvapeape PG is Propylene Glycol. The base of juices usually consists of VG and PG, usually in the ratio of 70/30 VG/PG.
> 
> However, I believe that some people are sensitive to PG. Since you find the 80/20 VG/PG juices OK, but not the 60/40, then perhaps you're one of those people.
> 
> And just by the way, we don't "smoke" - we vape! So you would say, "I find the 80/20 juices easy to vape..." I hope you don't mind my correcting you lol



Lol of course not your saving me the embarrassment of having that pointed out to me at a much later stage  I'll definitely check all his stuff out and thanks for the links.

Thanks for all the great advice, I'm still new and already the community is giving so much awesome support

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## groenspookasem (19/3/18)

I also get those, I am using a little aspire breeze, with measly 1.2ohm coils. 
I guess it's the 35mg nic salts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (19/3/18)

Lightweightvapeape said:


> Lol of course not your saving me the embarrassment of having that pointed out to me at a much later stage  I'll definitely check all his stuff out and thanks for the links.
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice, I'm still new and already the community is giving so much awesome support


That's what we're here for @Lightweightvapeape !

I'm pretty sure it must just be the nicotine thing. Also different juices contain different types of nicotine. I've found some 6mg juices that feel like 3mg, and others that have felt like 9mg. So maybe the nicotine used, or maybe just the other flavourants.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyro (19/3/18)

Lightweightvapeape said:


> Thank you
> 
> All the Juices are 3mg nic strength and All of them are 30ml bottles, each from a different brand
> 
> Thanks for the advice I'll get some VG and see if that helps



My personal OPINION. Not all 3mg juices contain 3mg nicotine. Some of the manufacturers will state 3mg when it's a bit less. This is to make the juice smoother and because it's cheaper to cut costs on nicotine. So the juices that you are getting head spin from are probably just more accurately labelled.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Greyz (19/3/18)

I gotta agree that it must be the nicotine. I mostly vape 2mg and switching up to 3mg makes my head spin and I've had that nauseous feeling too ona few occasions. If I vape 3mg it takes a few hits before the throat hit goes away. A set of Fat Frames and 140W will see me running dizzy on 3mg hehehehe

I have moved all my own mixes to between 2 and 2.5mg and it's a helluva lot smoother than 3mg. I still mix tobacco's at 3mg for when I need my "fix" and because tobacco's need some TH.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (19/3/18)

Gosh, I wish I could be like you guys who vape low nic. I vape 3mg or 6mg if the juice is available in 6mg and I feel just fine. The only thing that makes me light-headed is if I have a deep vape on the Gusto Mini. The nic salts pods are 20mg. But small vapes on it and it's fine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (19/3/18)

It's a "headrush" as we used to say back in the day. You know when you triple clutch that cigarette in double time, particularly if you haven't had a smoke for a few hours. This causes a temporary boost of nicotine over and above what you body has normally adjusted for, leading to sudden bouts of nausea and lightheadedness. Thankfully it passes pretty quickly.

With higher nic levels, just adjust the way you inhale to short drags at lower power, and vape less often. As an added bonus, you get to save money on your juice consumption.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (19/3/18)

Alex said:


> It's a "headrush" as we used to say back in the day. You know when you triple clutch that cigarette in double time, particularly if you haven't had a smoke for a few hours. This causes a temporary boost of nicotine over and above what you body has normally adjusted for, leading to sudden bouts of nausea and lightheadedness. Thankfully it passes pretty quickly.
> 
> With higher nic levels, just adjust the way you inhale to short drags at lower power, and vape less often. As an added bonus, you get to save money on your juice consumption.



Lol @Alex, i can just imagine you doing the triple clutch for some extra headrush
I do that today on the little Evod for some extra oomph. Hehe

PS - @Greyz - 140W on the fat frames sounds like the business!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/3/18)

Someone please explain what is triple clutch.


----------



## Spyro (19/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Someone please explain what is triple clutch.



Tag drag. Inhale. Take another drag. Inhale. Take another drag. Inhale. Hold, exhale. 

Unless I'm mistaken.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (19/3/18)

Can be that the higher PG juices are faster at transferring Nic to ones system. Same as PG is known to be a better carrier of flavor. Not sure if any studies have been done on this?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Baker (19/3/18)

Lightweightvapeape said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a relative noob I'm not a big smoker but I vape a lot.... like pretty much all day. I've got a Pico Mod with a Melo III tank and I smoke all my juices with 3 mg nicotine.
> 
> ...



If you really love those juices and you don't want to lose any flavor by diluting it, buy a 0mg and mix it with the 3mg, that will lower the nic and you can figure out what's your sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (20/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Someone please explain what is triple clutch.



When you pull that Camel until it says Camel.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Lightweightvapeape (26/3/18)

Baker said:


> If you really love those juices and you don't want to lose any flavor by diluting it, buy a 0mg and mix it with the 3mg, that will lower the nic and you can figure out what's your sweet spot.



Simple and effective..... Love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

